# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Sex i dojenje

## anaaqua

Mislim da mi je potrebna vasa pomoc, ponovo. Moj sin doji vec skoro dvije godine. I cini se da nema namjeru da prestane. Doji na zahtjev, danju nocu, kad god zeli. Nemamo ni jedan problem u vezi sa tim sem moju potpunu nezainteresovanost za sex. Nemam ama bas nikakvu potrebu. GinekOlogica mi je rekla da je to zbog visokog prolaktina koji se jos zove hormonom celibata. Postoji li nacin da povratim libido i nastavim dojenje? Jesam li usamljen slucaj? Da li smem da uzimam prah mace, koji pouzdano pomaze, a da ne poremetim kvalitet i kolicinu mlijeka?

----------


## enolee

hehe draga anaaqua, cini mi se da nas onda jako puno treba pomoc!  :Laughing:  taj cudovisni prolaktin meni uskracuje menstruaciju i libido vec 16 mjeseci, ali moram ti priznati da se ne _uzbudjujem_  :Wink:  nesto previse oko toga. srecom imam razumnog covjeka, a u mene i volje za kompromisom i ustupcima ne manjka. (ne mislim da kod tebe nije tako!!) svakako da manjak libida cini sex kao _se_ bez _x_, ali proci ce… doci ce..
e sad, ako bas mislis dojiti dok malac ne bude isao u skolu, onda se informiraj o maci sito i reseto. ako u dogledno vrijeme mislis prestati dojiti, mozda da ne brzas sa tim biljcicama za koje (ispravite me ako sam u krivu) nisu provedene godine ispitivanja o dugorocnom utjecaju na organizam.
ne kazem da moze stetiti organizmu odraslog covjeka, ali ovdje mislimo na absorpciju mace u mlijeko.
mozda je to bitnije od kvalitete i kolicine mlijeka..
ali opet, ako ti to bas stvara veliki problem, a maca se pokaze kao ne bas sigurno rjesenje, mozda bi mladi gospodincic mogao kroz koji mjesec nauciti da cica nana i da ju se nikako ne smije probuditi. :D

----------


## MGrubi

nemam ni ja neki libido, ali mu dopustim da me nagovori, jest da mi treba duže do svršavanja, ali on je reka da nema veze

----------


## anaaqua

Bekan ce za mjesec dana krenuti u jaslice. Mislim da mu je dojenje dragocjeno zbog imuniteta i da ce muz pricekati jos neko vrijeme taj sex koji vrca od strasti  :Wink:  Znam da mu nije lako, ali prioriteti su prioriteti. A EnOlee potpuno si upravu sto se tice mace. I ona ce sacekati... :O

----------


## Ginger

Moj savjet vam je da malo poradite na libidu  :Smile: 
Iz visestrukog postporodnog iskustva tvrdim - sto se vise seksate, vise cete volje imati  :Wink: 
Dojim i ja, evo ukupno vise od 47 mjeseci, ne treba to biti prepreks

----------


## Apsu

> Moj savjet vam je da malo poradite na libidu 
> Iz visestrukog postporodnog iskustva tvrdim - sto se vise seksate, vise cete volje imati 
> Dojim i ja, evo ukupno vise od 47 mjeseci, ne treba to biti prepreks


X
Ja doduše dojim tek 7 mjeseci, ali čim sam se oporavila od poroda počela sam radit na vraćanju sexualnog života u normalnu.
Stvarno mi se u početku nije dalo - umorna od male bebe, strgana na večer kad legnem i znam da ću se za 2 sata budit dojit, pa beba spava pokraj nas pa mi je to film, pa me boli dolje još uvijek kod sexa i još tisuću razloga zašto ne.. al hej, ako se ne sexam, ja se ne osjećam dovoljno blisko sa svojim partnerom. 

Naravno da mi se libido vratio nakon što sam 5 puta popustila i vidjela da to uopće nije tako strašno kak sam mislila  :Grin:  .. Ti miša, strgana, umorna, ne da mi se i onda se poseksam i zaspim sa osmijehom.. ko je tu lud? Pa ja ako ne dam!  :Grin:

----------


## nanimira

> Naravno da mi se libido vratio nakon što sam 5 puta popustila i vidjela da to uopće nije tako strašno kak sam mislila  .. Ti miša, strgana, umorna, ne da mi se i onda se poseksam i zaspim sa osmijehom.. ko je tu lud? Pa ja ako ne dam!


hahaha  :Smile:  pridružujem se  :Smile:

----------


## anaaqua

Poslusah ja tebe na moru i mogu ti reci, bas smo se nauzivali  :Wink:  Lijepo kazem sebi, neces u krevet, nisi sad umorna i bice ti lijepo i upalilo je. Aleluuujaaaa






> X
> Ja doduše dojim tek 7 mjeseci, ali čim sam se oporavila od poroda počela sam radit na vraćanju sexualnog života u normalnu.
> Stvarno mi se u početku nije dalo - umorna od male bebe, strgana na večer kad legnem i znam da ću se za 2 sata budit dojit, pa beba spava pokraj nas pa mi je to film, pa me boli dolje još uvijek kod sexa i još tisuću razloga zašto ne.. al hej, ako se ne sexam, ja se ne osjećam dovoljno blisko sa svojim partnerom. 
> 
> Naravno da mi se libido vratio nakon što sam 5 puta popustila i vidjela da to uopće nije tako strašno kak sam mislila  .. Ti miša, strgana, umorna, ne da mi se i onda se poseksam i zaspim sa osmijehom.. ko je tu lud? Pa ja ako ne dam!

----------


## nanimira

Meni je jedini problem s dojenjem taj što bi dragi čapao ciceke a ja ne dam jer su rezervirane   :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mislim da je najveci problem kad dodje beba u tome sto mi i dalje ocekujemo da sex dodje spontano, sto je pomalo nerealno ocekivanje. Mislim da nije dojenje krivo za pomanjkanje libida koliko konstantni umor. MM i ja smo problem rijesili tako da smo si odredili jedan dan u tjednu za sex. U pocetku smo ga samo jednom i prakticirali, onda, cim smo uhvatili vremena bi puno cesce se posexali. Mislim da je bilo bitno u nasem slucaju odvojiti vrijeme za sex, jer da nismo, vjerojatno bi sroz zaboravili na njega i skroz se prestali sexati  :Smile: 

Slazem se nanimira sa tobom u vezi cika. Dokle god sam dojila, muz im nije smio prismrditi  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Meni je jedini problem s dojenjem taj što bi dragi čapao ciceke a ja ne dam jer su rezervirane


Jep  :Smile: 
Tj., dam samo povremeno

----------

